# Saiga 12-19



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have three Saiga 12-19's that came available to me today. My distributor has them on hold for me. I thought I would put it on the forum to see if anyone was interested. The price will be $650.00, + $5.00 call in fee, + tax. If anyone is interested, send me a PM, and I will get back with you on the details.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Great price considering the talk about availability. You should have no problems getting rid of them.:thumbup:*


----------

